# Why are ND's and Boers more popular?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wondering because it seems everyone has either ND's or Boers. Are there as many people out there with Nubians, LaMancha's, Saanens, Oberhasli's.....Toggenburg's, etc?

Which goat is most used for commercial milking? I know the Boer's are for meat...and I can see why! 

I think the Mini's are gonna take over the world..... 

I think I have too much time on my hands today..... :hammer: but am curious as to why they are so popular?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I chose Nigerians as our first goats because they are smaller in size, easier for myself and my children to handle and should provide plenty of milk for us.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerians are popular especially for people with smaller yards -- the Nigerians don't need as much space. They're great milkers but the perfect size for pets and backyard milkers. They're also just smart and fun :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'd have to resize my milkstand  ...do you have regular sized stands? Or do you make them taller so you can milk without being too low?

We built ours from the Fiasco website plans.......but used 2x4's instead...

I think the mini's are cute for sure  I just wondered why so popular....I do know that when I get older I may have to go smaller...these nubians are strong!....lol.....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

My milkstand is of normal standard size and made from the plans on TGS. The headgate fits the smaller goats just fine and is of the right height for me. Honestly I wouldn't want it any taller because the goats could get hurt if they tried to side step and fell off. I started with standard goats and went to semi minis by breeding down with a Nigerian Buck.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Just wondering because it seems everyone has either ND's or Boers. Are there as many people out there with Nubians, LaMancha's, Saanens, Oberhasli's.....Toggenburg's, etc?
> 
> Which goat is most used for commercial milking? I know the Boer's are for meat...and I can see why!
> 
> ...


Sometimes it is SO hard to find Registered or even non registered Saanen or Alpine stock around here. Even Nubians! Mostly just crosses. The commercial dairies around here breed Alpine, Lamanche, and Saanen with their choice of bucks that run with the herd. So you really never even know what you're gonna end up with!

I would say ND are most popular because of three things:
1: size
2: color
3: feed intake

Which makes perfect sense. They are like the Jersey breed of goats. Add some interesting patterns to a goat that's smaller sized that can easily make enough milk to supply a family without going over the top with a smaller intake of feed? Remind me why I'm working with Saanen and Alpine again? Lol I just prefer the attitude, strength, vigor, and overall size of my standards.

Boers, well I assume you already know why they are popular. A lot of hobbyists toss a Boer buck in with their dairy herd every few years to wind up with some meat goats. I don't do this, as I want purebred myself.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

crocee said:


> My milkstand is of normal standard size and made from the plans on TGS. The headgate fits the smaller goats just fine and is of the right height for me. Honestly I wouldn't want it any taller because the goats could get hurt if they tried to side step and fell off. I started with standard goats and went to semi minis by breeding down with a Nigerian Buck.


Forgive my naivety, what are semi-mini's? Are they crosses?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Sometimes it is SO hard to find Registered or even non registered Saanen or Alpine stock around here. Even Nubians! Mostly just crosses. The commercial dairies around here breed Alpine, Lamanche, and Saanen with their choice of bucks that run with the herd. So you really never even know what you're gonna end up with!
> 
> I would say ND are most popular because of three things:
> 1: size
> ...


Sounds like why I wanted standards too. I do love my kinder (she's a barrel looking fat, stocky little thing) but I do love the look of the Alpines and Nubians. I actually wanted Alpines but could not find them as readily as Nubians. The only thing I DON'T like about my nubians, is Daisy Mae can be LOUD. It does not bother_ me_, but I worry about my neighbors getting annoyed. The good thing is, she usually only does it when it's around grain time.
Oh, and only one of my goats is registered. I didn't want to pay so much for each goat to get started, so I didn't worry about that. The reason for the Pygmy buck is so we can make 1st generation kinders for selling the girls and use the wethers for selling/meat.We have limited space so we thought Kinders would be better than full sized and we still get to keep our two Nubian girls


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Semi minis are what you get when you breed a full size doe to a Nigerian buck the first time. They aren't quite full size but then again they aren't quite a mini or Nigerian size either. Semi's are somewhere in the middle. I'm not sure I'd be able to milk those itty bitty Nigerian teats.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanted Nubians & Lamanchas. DH found us some 75% Alpine/25% Boer & a 75/25 Saanen/Boer ALL 3 bred to a Registered Boer. I Love my girls but I also will be getting 3 more next month. 
Those will be an "almost pure" nubian a 75/25 Ober/nubian and a 75/25 Lamancha/Nubian ALL 3 bred to a PB Un registered Nubian.

I will probably sell off my meat mix babies & keep All Milk Doelings.

I love the look of Boer babies & NDs melt my heart but we want/need lots of milk. 

babies with color seem to just get more aawwweeesss & eeeewwwes!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

crocee said:


> Semi minis are what you get when you breed a full size doe to a Nigerian buck the first time. They aren't quite full size but then again they aren't quite a mini or Nigerian size either. Semi's are somewhere in the middle. *I'm not sure I'd be able to milk those itty bitty Nigerian teats*.


LOL...that's one reason I went with standards...I am 5' 10" and have bigger hands for a girl  so i thought how ridiculous it would look and how hard it would be!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I wanted Nubians & Lamanchas. DH found us some 75% Alpine/25% Boer & a 75/25 Saanen/Boer ALL 3 bred to a Registered Boer. I Love my girls but I also will be getting 3 more next month.
> Those will be an "almost pure" nubian a 75/25 Ober/nubian and a 75/25 Lamancha/Nubian ALL 3 bred to a PB Un registered Nubian.
> 
> I will probably sell off my meat mix babies & keep All Milk Doelings.
> ...


Is it hard to get pures? The Nubians around here are easiest...then Boer's for standards. The ND's are popular too of course. I think there are more ads on CL for ND's than any other type!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why DO people cross them? Is it just for convenience sake, or is it purposeful? I realize when you cross a dairy breed with a Boer it's to get a heavier goat....but why cross a Saanen and an Alpine? Or a Nubian and an Alpine? Maybe because you need the doe pregnant and only have one buck and several breeds of does?

I am selling two young guys, a buck and his wether brother. They are 1/2 Alpine and 1/2 Nubian so the ears have the flying nun thing going on.It is so cute 
BUT they are not "beefy" like a kinder is so we opted to get a Pygmy buck and use him on our nubian girls. I couldn't put the younger boys with him as he is kinda pushy (with goats,not people)and opted to get Booker (a wethered Boer) instead. He didn't bother Booker.....lol....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Boers are very popular here in KY, but I know a lot of people that seem to be getting into Kiko's or boer/kiko cross.
Lots of percentages here.

I honestly don't see a lot of ND's. In fact I think I've only seen a couple in person before!

We have percentage boers, and a couple of fullbloods. We like the percentage boers. Boer/nubian and Boer/kiko crosses. I love fullblood boers, but I think percentage boers are a little hardier, at least in our experience so far.

My kids show the percentage boers in 4-H at a lot of the summer fairs, and not every fair has a dairy goat show. The ones that do, sometimes combine the shows into one big show <market classes, dairy classes, then the boer classes>. So far at those shows, I've basically only seen Nubians, Saanen's and Alpines.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

When I first got into goats it was because I wanted a cow for meat and milk but don't really have enough room. The goats give me the same thing in a much smaller package and the fertilizer isn't wet and smelly. If you cross a meat with a dairy you sorta have the best of both worlds. Ethnic groups also buy the animals for holidays. I think goat is becoming a more popular meat around here and the more for less applies. A lot of folks also raise them to be a bit more self sufficient and more conscious of where their meat comes from, what's in it, and how it was treated when it was alive.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Boers are very popular here in KY, but I know a lot of people that seem to be getting into Kiko's or boer/kiko cross.
> Lots of percentages here.
> 
> I honestly don't see a lot of ND's. In fact I think I've only seen a couple in person before!
> ...


Ok, so another "newbie" question....what is the reason for percentages? Is the Boer breed not hardy?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

crocee said:


> When I first got into goats it was because I wanted a cow for meat and milk but don't really have enough room. The goats give me the same thing in a much smaller package and the fertilizer isn't wet and smelly. If you cross a meat with a dairy you sorta have the best of both worlds. Ethnic groups also buy the animals for holidays. I think goat is becoming a more popular meat around here and the more for less applies. A lot of folks also raise them to be a bit more self sufficient and more conscious of where their meat comes from, what's in it, and how it was treated when it was alive.


Sounds like why we got goats too.I have not as of yet tried goat meat but I am willing. We do our own chicken,duck,turkey, rabbit....and have even done geese a few times.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, so another "newbie" question....what is the reason for percentages? Is the Boer breed not hardy?


In my opinion to change the body type/look. True SA Boers have a stocky, blocky look. Mix in a bit of something else and you can get a longer, sleeker looking build. Remember that this is just my opinion and may not be the same as a Boer person.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I honestly don't understand why NDs are so popular ecept for their size and cuteness. I have Nubians, but I have one ND wether who is cute as all get out. However he eats just as much as everyone else if not more, very food driven. If all NDs eat like he does then I don't see how people can afford to feed them for the tiny amount of milk they give. lol!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Boers on the other hand, I understand! I absolutely love their looks, their stockiness and of course their ears! Of all the meat breeds out there, I am most drawn to Boers.

For Dairy breeds I chose Nubian as my favorite, but I am also attracted to Alpine and Sables.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well for now, I am happy with my 2 nubians, my one kinder, one Pygmy and one Boer...LOL....They are all adorable. Even Booker with his flipped ears...

I did meet a woman who raises Registered ND's.....her buck was beautiful, he had longish hair and was a pretty blondish red color.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think I'd have to resize my milkstand  ...do you have regular sized stands? Or do you make them taller so you can milk without being too low?
> 
> We built ours from the Fiasco website plans.......but used 2x4's instead...
> 
> I think the mini's are cute for sure  I just wondered why so popular....I do know that when I get older I may have to go smaller...these nubians are strong!....lol.....


 I'm glad i read this i get my lamancha in feb and she will be in milk and my milk stand is built for nigerians...oh i see a huge problem here:hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

JaLyn said:


> I'm glad i read this i get my lamancha in feb and she will be in milk and my milk stand is built for nigerians...oh i see a huge problem here:hair:


LOL.....glad to be of help


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Devin, too funny, I have the opposite eating pattern, my Nubian doe is a pig disguised as a goat... nom nom nom all day long. My ND's are dainty little munches and would rather get into mischief than eat.

After reading each response I wonder how much is region based? Here in the PNW we have a pretty good mix of all kinds of goats.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

A lot of the selection does have to do with the region you're in, that's a known fact. In Texas, you wouldn't want a goat that can't handle heat waves, and in Wisconsin, I wouldn't want a goat that can't handle the cold! 

As for crossing:
Dairy x Dairy
Enter any given breed on either side. For example breeding a Saanen and Alpine. Several reasons. To raise the butterfat, add some interesting color, and add a little sass. Most crosses are done because of milk components (fat, protein, merit, poundage, etc)

Meat x Dairy
Again enter any breed of each. For example Boer covering a Saanen. This pairing would make a great dual purpose goat. You'd have the ability to use the bucklings as a great lean muscle goat with high gain, and use the doelings for milk or meat, whatever. This particular pairing usually stays tall, but it stretches (visualize please) the Boer breed out to appear longer, leaner, wider.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> A lot of the selection does have to do with the region you're in, that's a known fact. In Texas, you wouldn't want a goat that can't handle heat waves, and in Wisconsin, I wouldn't want a goat that can't handle the cold!
> 
> As for crossing:
> Dairy x Dairy
> ...


Ok, that makes sense....raising butterfat etc...I like the adding "sass"part! I love the individuality of goats colorations.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I started with fiber goats, actually. Cashmere. Beautiful goat, but a little wild. We got the Nigerians, because DH heard about them. I went along because they are cute. Mine milk pretty well. I have a friend with a Nubian doe, and while she milks very easy, she milks about 5lbs/day, on average. I have Nigerians that milk that much, for half the feed cost.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, ND's giving you that much is good! I don't know myself what Heidi gives,just that her previous owner said ....a gallon a day. We'll see this spring, I hope!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I started with just the standard size cause we had a mini goat in the past that caused us a lot of problems & money
We got Toggs mainly, with a couple alpines and Nubians (I'd prefer just the alpines myself  )
But since my entire family is close to 6' tall it's a pain for us to have to bend way down when moving our kids - wouldn't want to do that to move the full grown does and bucks too...

Though I do want a pygora... :s


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

I chose Nigerians as a primary breed because from a farm business standpoint, I have limited carrying capacity (18 acres) and want to be able to maximize farm revenues while supporting the goats on my land. Simply put, I can have more Nigerians in the same place grazing and eating my hay as full size goats, and thereby sell more youngstock. I have Lamanchas, but boy do they eat a lot more! Then again, for serious milk, we turn to the Lamanchas. I love both breeds for their sweet temperaments.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know it was hard to find a good registered Alpine buck in NE OH. I ended up driving 300+ miles to get a buckling that I won't be able to use until 
next yr. I do have a good buck, but he is related to alot of the Alpines as his breeder is a very popular Alpine person. Alpine and ND's are 
big in my area, Nubians and Saanens are next to impossible to find. (I picked up 2 great Saanen does in Southern OH when I got the Alpine buckling).

I will have Alpine x Saanen kids, I don't want another buck just to use on the Saanens, 2 bucks is way more than enough!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Most of our crossbreds were exactly because we only brought in one buck to breed everything -- breeding mainly to get the does in milk.

Breeding your dairy doe to a meat breed will put the doe in milk and let you use the kids for meat. 

This year we are doing lots of angora crosses. One girl (club herd) really wants fiber goats but had very bad luck with them. Talking to other local angora breeders they recommend she try the pygoras because they tend to be hardier (at least in our area, where the grade angoras are getting inbred unless you can afford to import stock from out of state) -- and because we can disbud the crossbreds to more easily run with our mixed flock (their fur isn't as dense, so they don't have the overheating problems - and for our 4H fair crossbred fiber goats can show dehorned while angoras only with horns). She managed to get her hands on a gorgeous registered light chocolate angora buck, so we (whole club herd) bred everything to him.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh I see where your coming from. All I can find around here is either Boers, Nigerian Dwarfs, or Mini Nigerian standard crosses. The most popular standards are the Nubians. If I do find a purebred of another breed they are normally of poor quality. Though there are a few very good goat breeders here its rare you can get a goat from them since they are so back ordered.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

alpine_fan said:


> I started with just the standard size cause we had a mini goat in the past that caused us a lot of problems & money
> We got Toggs mainly, with a couple alpines and Nubians (I'd prefer just the alpines myself  )
> But since my entire family is close to 6' tall it's a pain for us to have to bend way down when moving our kids - wouldn't want to do that to move the full grown does and bucks too...
> 
> Though I do want a pygora... :s


I can understand that very well.....my oldest son is 6' 7"....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Ugh I see where your coming from. All I can find around here is either Boers, Nigerian Dwarfs, or Mini Nigerian standard crosses. The most popular standards are the Nubians. If I do find a purebred of another breed they are normally of poor quality. Though there are a few very good goat breeders here its rare you can get a goat from them since they are so back ordered.


This may sound harsh, but so far I have not been extremely impressed with a few things I have seen when buying my goats. It seems people around here throw around the term "purebred" loosely....that bothers me. Either it is....or it isn't but don't say it is when it's not. I can see the need for papers.....

Another thing,people around here seem to neglect hooves a lot....that drives me nuts...

and a few places I went....were soooo poorly kept....really dirty ... one place was so bad, there were dead turkeys in a pen, and we had to walk OVER trash to see her goats. The barn was full of garbage and junk(no lighting either,pitch black)....needless to say, I foolishly tried to "rescue" a buckling from there and of course he did not make it.  She had a calf that was covered in poop,....it was awful....my daughter was so mad when we left there....me too but I tried to tell her we can't take them all...sadly!Frankly,it was overwhelmingly dirty and messy and she had WAY more room than me! She had broken fencing the goats just walked over, but I'm surprised they didn't get tangled in it....anyway, sickening....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think new breeders realize all the care and keeping that is needed to put into a goat. That is why I think a lot of places look unsanitary and gross. That is why we are here, to help people and their goats live a healthier life.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True, but she wasn't new to it...... She has a meat goat business....and sells chickenn and eggs too.....uhhh, no thanks, I'm not hungry!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

To answer the original question: I have no idea. I got some Lamanchas about 5 years ago and have no desire to own any other type of goat EVER again


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> To answer the original question: I have no idea. I got some Lamanchas about 5 years ago and have no desire to own any other type of goat EVER again


?? why not?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> ?? why not?


Because LaMancha's are an amazing breed that will win your heart. They've got mine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are cute,for sure


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> ?? why not?


They are affectionate, easy-going, docile, very easy to train, hardy, have long, level lactations, delicious milk, etc...They also carry more flesh than Swiss breeds so they are good for meat too if that's something that interests you...I personally have not been able to bring myself to eat one. 

I honestly think Lamanchas would be the most popular breed if folks didn't get hung up on the ear thing...LOL. They are truly a pleasure to work with!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I almost got a Lamancha originally but I decided against it because I worried about ear infections.....I just thought they probably have a hard time keeping rain out of their ears....do they have problems with them?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I only have 2 does, and I purchased them because up here, a decent milk goat is VERY hard to find.
They are sisters, and have the same mom, but different fathers.
One is 75% Oberhalsi, and 25% Alpine, and the other is 25% Alpine, 25% Oberhalsi, and 50% Saanen.
I Looooooove the Oberhalsi breed, and have spent a LONG time trying to find a buck to breed to, but apparently, there isn't a single one in Alaska, so I decided to breed my Saanen mix (Delilah) to a gorgeous pure bred, registered Alpine buck, and my Oberhalsi mix (Chloe) to a 50% Oberhalsi and 50% Nubian mixed buck whose parents came from VERY prolific milking lines. I will only be keeping doelings if Chloe gives me doe kids. Otherwise, they are all going to be sold. 

That said.....
I LOVE my mutts! 
My ideal goat would be 50% Oberhalsi, 25% Saanen, and 25% Nubian. Why? Well, the way I figured it, this should give me the "sweetness" of the milk that the Oberhalsi's are known for (and Chloe's milk is DIVINE!) as well as the ability to be able to milk the doe for a number of years instead of breeding her every season (another thing the Oberhalsi breed is known for). It should also give me the higher cream of the Nubian, and the higher milk production of the Saanen.
But that's just me.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ideal is not probable, but I am so with you on picking a "custom" goat mix with the best of all the breeds.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> I almost got a Lamancha originally but I decided against it because I worried about ear infections.....I just thought they probably have a hard time keeping rain out of their ears....do they have problems with them?


No, I have never had one get an ear infection...and mine all have gopher ears (the smallest type of ear). Every once in a while I will notice some crusty, waxy buildup around the ear canal...I just clean it off and all is well. It's probably the same stuff that discharges from all goat ears but you just don't notice on eared goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Abra said:


> I only have 2 does, and I purchased them because up here, a decent milk goat is VERY hard to find.
> They are sisters, and have the same mom, but different fathers.
> One is 75% Oberhalsi, and 25% Alpine, and the other is 25% Alpine, 25% Oberhalsi, and 50% Saanen.
> I Looooooove the Oberhalsi breed, and have spent a LONG time trying to find a buck to breed to, but apparently, there isn't a single one in Alaska, so I decided to breed my Saanen mix (Delilah) to a gorgeous pure bred, registered Alpine buck, and my Oberhalsi mix (Chloe) to a 50% Oberhalsi and 50% Nubian mixed buck whose parents came from VERY prolific milking lines. I will only be keeping doelings if Chloe gives me doe kids. Otherwise, they are all going to be sold.
> ...


I hope you get a doe with all the best traits! :cowboy: Around here we have mostly the Boers and ND's available, so that's why this thread to begin with.
I'm anxious to see the results I'll get crossing my buck(see siggy) with my Nubian girl . We are hoping for a stockier meat goat from the boys and the girls will be sold.I already know Heidi produces roughly a gallon a day, and Daisy Mae was supposedly from good milkers, so we'll see, but for her I'll have to wait until next spring since I could not bear the thought of breeding her at less than a year, I opted to wait~so right now I am hoping my Kinder is bred and Heidi, both to my buck~Should be some interesting outcomes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I really like the Boer/kiko cross, and a lot of people seem to be going that route in our area.

I really wish that the Kiko were more popular as a breed though, especially at the county fairs, because if the kids could show Kiko's, I certainly would consider switching to kikos....they just seem hardier than Boers IMO.
Feet alone... Compared to the Boers and other Boer percentages... I have to trim their feet every 4-5 weeks or they get really long. I could go 8 weeks on our kiko doe. In fact, I think I trimmed her at 2 1/2 maybe close to 3 months pregnant, and didn't trim her again until Sunday...when her kids were 2 weeks old & she went to day 152 in pregnancy. Yes, I would lift a foot to check her, but didn't want to stress her out <her belly was so HUGE>. 
The only reason I even had to trim her was because I trimmed everyone else.

But, since Boer's rule at the county fairs, we'll stick with percentage boers, with a fullblood or two in the mix. If we had a larger place with more pasturing, we'd most likely have a few more fullbloods. We just really do like the percentages...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> No, I have never had one get an ear infection...and mine all have gopher ears (the smallest type of ear). Every once in a while I will notice some crusty, waxy buildup around the ear canal...I just clean it off and all is well. It's probably the same stuff that discharges from all goat ears but you just don't notice on eared goats.


That's good to know....I was a bit "on the spot" when choosing as she had some of almost everything!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I really like the Boer/kiko cross, and a lot of people seem to be going that route in our area.
> 
> I really wish that the Kiko were more popular as a breed though, especially at the county fairs, because if the kids could show Kiko's, I certainly would consider switching to kikos....they just seem hardier than Boers IMO.
> Feet alone... Compared to the Boers and other Boer percentages... I have to trim their feet every 4-5 weeks or they get really long. I could go 8 weeks on our kiko doe. In fact, I think I trimmed her at 2 1/2 maybe close to 3 months pregnant, and didn't trim her again until Sunday...when her kids were 2 weeks old & she went to day 152 in pregnancy. Yes, I would lift a foot to check her, but didn't want to stress her out <her belly was so HUGE>.
> ...


Do you think that is breed specific, or just her?


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

First, folks choose whats available. So far I've owned Saanans, Nubians, LaManchas, and now Nigerian Dwarfs. 

I love my Nigerian Dwarfs, honestly. I knew enough to purchase all buy 1 of them from very milk heavy lines. I expect 1/2 gal from first freshoners, and to get more is the norm, but only from milkers from star milker lines, or other lines you have personally varified are milking out beyond 4 monthes this way. 

My NDs don't outproduce the Saanan, who outmilked everyone with 5 quarts a day 6 monthes a year. I just stopped milking at 6 monthes, but she could have kept milking. She was a very sweet and calm doe. My LaManchas were very quiet and affectiionate, and if I wanted a bigger goat, I'd go with them. My Nubian was the most difficult to milk and deal with, even though I loved her personality the best of the large breeds. She was a character, while others were more docile. 

I have choose NDs since I have 2 acres, and want to keep goats, but more for the space. ND's also produce 2-5 babies pretty often. Ava has quads everytime time so far. Mine are all registered, and I see most income from the sales of my kids. I work hard to produce show/milk stock, and every new purchase is made with that in mind, better show goats that have even better milk lines, and higher star numbers. Good sales of doelings and a few bucks, and the rest are still quite tasty. 

My NDs eat much less. I've sold some NDs, making room for 3 new doelings from even better stock. Right now my two does eat 2 flakes of hay, or about 1 bale of hay a week, and Avas using about 3-4 cups of food on the milkstand per day. One is pregnant (I think) and the others our milker. I LOVE that I can time breedings to ensure constant milk supply. 

I also love NDs higher fat quantity. I make cheese, yogurt, butter, ice cream, and we drink milk. I truly get more return volume in cheeses with ND milk than froom LaMancha, Nubian, or Saanans. For the amount I used to keep two full sized goats, I can easily keep 5 NDs.

I suppose folks keep boars for their size. I know ND wethers aren't big meat producers, but it's still tasty and available. I limit how long any newborn stays. After I have 8 goats, somebody leaves or gets replace, or eaten (extra wethers) withen 6-8 monthes. My goats are all NDGA, AGS, ADGA registered. I feel the need to prove my genetics, and purity. Registery usage increases animal value, and buyer confidence.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I know a lot of people will cross boers in with dairy because boers have an incredibly high milk fat content as well.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I have also heard the the Kiko has better feet than boers. I've considered getting kiko crosses for my herd instead of Fullblood boer for this specific reason.
I have a terrible time with my Boers feet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Marty1876 said:


> First, folks choose whats available. So far I've owned Saanans, Nubians, LaManchas, and now Nigerian Dwarfs.
> 
> I love my Nigerian Dwarfs, honestly. I knew enough to purchase all buy 1 of them from very milk heavy lines. I expect 1/2 gal from first freshoners, and to get more is the norm, but only from milkers from star milker lines, or other lines you have personally varified are milking out beyond 4 monthes this way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post. Sounds like those little ND's have a lot going for them.The future may hold some ND's for me as well, who knows??I can only hope to get enough milk for cheeses,drinking,etc for my family this year from my one Nubian. I may try to milk my Kinder but....man she's gonna be difficult. (personality wise ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have both nigerian dwarfs and Nubians I would love a lamancha but am having trouble finding one in my area. 

The ND's have a lot of color and personality there just fun to have around and give great quality milk. 

The Nubians are also great milkers and are a gentile giant. We love all the milk breeds wish I could fined some different ones on my area


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish they made ND's in standard size. I love their color and blue eyes but I'm just not a small animal person. I don't like small dogs, small horse breeds or small goats simply for the specific reason they are small. I'm also afraid of human babies so I don't know what my issue with small things is.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I wish they made ND's in standard size. I love their color and blue eyes but I'm just not a small animal person. I don't like small dogs, small horse breeds or small goats simply for the specific reason they are small. I'm also afraid of human babies so I don't know what my issue with small things is.


Same here... if they made nigies in a bigger size I'd have one. But I like big animals. However I do love babies... human and animal. Human babies make me nervous though where as animal babies are easy and comfortable. Is that wrong??


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

LOTS of Boer, Pigmy and NDs here. Nubians are pretty popular too; there's a nice breeder about 30 minutes from me. Can't hardly find Toggs, Alpines or LaManchas. I got incredibly lucky finding my girl, and my (hopefully if it's a girl!) bottle baby is being born on a farm about 2 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I need one of every breed....lol....you know, to compare 
Then there's a lot of colors too....hmmmmm....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think I need one of every breed....lol....you know, to compare
> Then there's a lot of colors too....hmmmmm....


I can just see your hubby's expression when you explain why you need all the different pens and compartments in the Garage. Reason being, the yard is over flowing with goat specimens.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL.....I wouldn't wanna see his face....hahaha


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I wish they made ND's in standard size. I love their color and blue eyes but I'm just not a small animal person. I don't like small dogs, small horse breeds or small goats simply for the specific reason they are small. I'm also afraid of human babies so I don't know what my issue with small things is.


HOLY MOLY! And I thought I was the only one that wasn't a "small" person! Everybody over here thinks I'm weird. Puppies, kittens, baby chicks, baby humans, foals, calves, and just about everything small. They're adorable to look at, maybe play with occasionally, but I get irritated with them. LoL When I was young, I loved them all, and wanted to bring home everything with a heart-beat, but since I became an adult, I completely changed my point of view for some reason. Now, if animals are going to live with me, they need to have a "purpose". The only ones here without a purpose are the dogs, and the lovebird. Though both of the dogs are old (14 & 11) and I am going to be getting a specific breed when they die. I am just not looking forward to having a puppy at all. But that won't be for a while....

I see people bring their tiny "dogs" with them to the store, and it bothers me! They treat them like real babies, and let them get away with murder. Which bothers me even more.

I do love the baby goats though! I keep going over to a friends house to get my baby fix until mine arrive. I can't wait!  This is odd, because like I said.... NOT a baby person! But come on! There is something Absolutely IRRESISTABLE about goat kids!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Need I say more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute>


----------

